# Heresy Online Server Drive



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey guys...remember when the site went down a few days ago? Notice how things are moving a little slower lately? Notice some of the features slowly disappearing? Turns out being so fantastically popular and jam-packed with amazing features is also expensive as fuck. We're about to get kicked the hell off of our current webhost for sucking too much bandwidth and making their servers crash. 

That's actually kind of awesome. We're growing like mad and we offer a lot of innovative features nobody else has. Only trouble is, we haven't got the cash on hand to buy us a dedicated server to run rampant upon. 

I'm not trying to sound like a whiny little miser or anything, but being this awesome costs money...money from my own Jezpockets. Those lovely ads, and our handful of loyal, dedicated, and much beloved supporters are paying the bills for now, but they don't bring in enough dough to jump ship for our own server.

In short, we need your help if you want to keep all the swanky shit like the shoutbox, pictures in sigs, custom avatars, the gallery, the arcade, etc., or get new fun stuff like multiple board themes, improvements to the chat and the like.

I'm not telling you to quit mooching and pay up, and I'm not trying to get rich off of your hard earned cash (trust me, there's easier ways to make money), I'm just saying that we're growing, very fast, and we need a little boost from anyone who's willing and able if we're to keep going at this rate.

*Support Heresy Online*​
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3575​


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

We're almost there! Just two more full year subscriptions!

Come on, guys, who's going to push us over the top?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Galahad said:


> We're almost there! Just two more full year subscriptions!
> 
> Come on, guys, who's going to push us over the top?


I've done one.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

*Thank You!*

We did it, guys, we made our goal for the new server!

So as a thanks to all of you for your dedication and generosity, come to THIS THREAD and make a post. Any subscriber who posts (no matter when they subscribed) gets a bigass rep boost from yours truly.


----------



## Lemartes (Dec 16, 2007)

I made the last one needed.

Now give me Ale !


----------

